# Hijack THIS!



## Chase (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok...since we are all so good at hijacking threads, here is a simple challenge:

I challenge you to an ongoing thread hijacking. Each new post in this thread is not allowed to reference the "overall subject" of the post before it. The new post can either be something completely unrelated, or use a piece of text from the previous post to spin the thread off into a new direction. 

I'm considering the thought of coming up with consequences if someone slips, but I guess I'll let it slide for now...  

So, post away! Let's see just _how_ good you all are at hijacking threads!   

(... and let's see if I've completely confused you all...)


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 11, 2004)

hor·ti·cul·ture    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (hôrt-klchr)
n. 
The science or art of cultivating fruits, vegetables, flowers, or ornamental plants. 
The cultivation of a garden. 

Now I'll use it in a sentance...

You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks for reminding me to watch the pot on the oven.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

Damned dog ran off with my socks


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

Read this backwards

No lemon no melon no lemon no melon

Whats it say?


----------



## Chase (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone actually take anything we post here seriously???


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anyone ever used a pantyhose as a softening filter before?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Read this backwards
> 
> No lemon no melon no lemon no melon
> 
> Whats it say?



wow, what the hell is this on my....


nevermind.


md


----------



## oriecat (Aug 11, 2004)

The problem with pantyhose is the ugly fake skin colors.  That's why I prefer a nice pair of opaque black tights.  They match just about any skirt and you don't have to worry about looking like you have a fake tan.  I'm pale! I admit it!  I'm not gonna try faking it with pantyhose.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

my pantyhose fetish extended back into highschool really....i love me some teachers in hose....with runs in them.....mm...


m
d


----------



## Walt (Aug 11, 2004)

I didn't like her apartment so I knocked her flat!


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

liquor in the front....poker in the rear, those were words of wisdom that my mom told me....



md


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2004)

So the guy told me it was going to cost $700.  I thought about eating some ice cream.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 11, 2004)

Can't you read?!  What does any of that have to do with papaya chicken?!? :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Can't you read?!  What does any of that have to do with papaya chicken?!? :roll:




_list of things to do tomorrow:_


1) clean store
2) check in shoes
3) dust
4) eat some pancakes

md


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2004)

::Alison does the I got an A on my midterm dance::

Hey, why is the whole computer lab staring at me?


----------



## photong (Aug 11, 2004)

..So the police man says to the polar bear.."That better be an icicle in your pocket"


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

i went poopie just a second ago...


md


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

Weathers here, wish you were beautiful


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

Charley is suppose to come by this Friday, I may get the day off for work. To bad its forecast to rain all day.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

No way, I did rent 'Rainman'


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

I saw Ray in the World Series of Pocket last night on ESPN2


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I saw Ray in the World Series of Pocket last night on ESPN2




hey!! whats deader than dead??? ray charles!!!


md


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Charlie Chaplin once had a fling with Charlize Therone


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

You always confuse me


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

Which way is up?


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Subway


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 11, 2004)

if you were a hotdog, would you eat yourself? i know i would...hey...


where am I?


md


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Didn't you know Tom was an elephant and Jerry was from Alaska?


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

What time was I supposed to be there? Holy $hit - I'm late!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

I thought Tom and Jerry lived in New York City; their first recorded song was Hey School Girl; Paul wrote it when he was fifteen


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

This one time... at band camp... I stuck...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

I prefer not to talk about boy scout camp :shock:


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

Bad Company Rocks


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

i have decided photogoddess is sexy as hell.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Its drizzling in Florida


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

:shock: Is Toby's avatar wearing any clothes?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

ignorance is not bliss.  it is the most destructive force in our society.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

A cap!


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Where is Santa from?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

No it has not start raining yet, but it maybe raining on those good old boys in Lower Alabama


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Where is Santa from?



England I think?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

someone's not following directions


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Garfunkal lives with Mrs. Robinson


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2004)

Can someone look, I think I might have something in my eye?


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New England??


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2004)

Keep your contributions by your side and stroke me, stroke me
Could be a winner boy, you move quite well..
You got your number down...
Say I'm a winner maybe I'm just a sinner now


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm not an actor, I'm not a star


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

deep, deep inhale.
her lungs fill with the dry, dusty air; the pungent tang of hot metal and old axel grease tease their way into her sinuses. 
she pauses just inside the dented and splintered doorway, running her eyes over the dim, angular shapes of machinery at rest.  the vast recesses of the warehouse create deep shadows at the edge of her sight, though she knows every nook and corner of this place.
the door creeks a soft wooden protest as she nudges it fully open, and the red-gold light of the morning spills across the stained grey pavement under her feet.
she steps across the threshold, and reaches around the worn wood trim for the ancient light switch...
thus she begins her day as she has  every day for the last fifteen years...


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, everyone!   I have 5 more hours of darkroom for my class, then I'm done!    :cheer: 

Only this is one class I really don't want to see ending....    :cry:


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2004)

I hate it when I come to the end of a good book...


----------



## photong (Aug 11, 2004)

When I was a child. I used to rip a tiny corner from a page or two in books (not often) and eat them just to show it doesn't hurt me and I can do it.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 11, 2004)

Rip Van Winkle went to town,
to fetch a pail of water


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

I just ate dinner.


Edit.

I just ate too much dinner.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

It takes about 20 key limes to make a really good keylime pie.   But I sure love making them.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

love making.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

I love kiwi's


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you know that cows produce enough methane to contribute to global warming?!


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

The last time I loaded film in my Holga,m I forgot to re-tape the back, and the mutha fell right off.    :x


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 11, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Garfunkal lives with Mrs. Robinson


That reminds me of a funny and true store, Marty a coworker of mine; back when he was in high school got a summer job at the bank where his mother worked. He ended up working with another student, a guy named Jerry Garfunkel.  Jerrys Mom needed some furniture moved so one day after work Marty when to Jerry house help move the furniture. Marty noticed that they had a lot of recording equipment. When he asked about it, Jerry said that it was his brother Arts 

Mine only comment to him was, is Garfunkel that common of a name in Brooklyn


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm....is Jeff skating on thin ice here, Chase baby?     

That reminds me....

I remembered I have a new roll loaded into my old Kodak A-1 Pocket camera that I was going to shoot on vacation this summer, but it rained every freaking day and I loaded it in the cabin, but never shot it.   I have a whole roll to shoot now!    :cheer:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

i love to take bath in my babies' laughs


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have licked a glacier in Alaska.  It tasted like water.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

i love to wallow in their smiles


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

The patter of rain drops on the forest floor was the only sound to reach his ears as he settled into the lounge chair and opened his book

:LOL:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> The patter of rain drops on the forest floor was the only sound to reach his ears as he settled into the lounge chair and opened his book
> 
> :LOL:



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

oooo....suddenly, I feel the need for some mist....


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 11, 2004)

something in my eyes..... arhhh!!!!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2004)

I love copy and paste.

And denim.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 11, 2004)

spreading the two parts of the luscious fruit, he teased first one side, then the other, taking his time to savor the delicate texture of the skin as it flowed underneath his probing tongue.  not wanting to rush this most exquisite pleasure, he went slowly, savoring all the while the subtle flavors of the juices as they flowed from the fruit into every part of his consciousness;
 the tingle on his tongue, the taste of _life_...
ah, how he loved to eat a good, ripe kiwi fruit...


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you think cows stare (and blink) at people because they realize what great burgers and steaks they make, and they want you to go choke a chicken instead?    :scratch:


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 11, 2004)

humans are tasty


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2004)

Where's my Worcestershire sauce...?


----------



## oriecat (Aug 12, 2004)

Major Winchester had superd, although snooty taste, and you really have to wonder if he truly could have put up with living with Hawkeye and BJ.


----------



## Corry (Aug 12, 2004)

I shall go ponder this thread on the tree of...Woe

...Bet no one knows what movie that's from.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 12, 2004)

The longest word I know is Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauatamateapuritukakapikimaungahurinukupokaiwhenuakitonatau

I know it by heart.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 12, 2004)

Fish like hurricanes.


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Fish like hurricanes.



Could both kill me


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 12, 2004)

Why cant they build more roads to more towns.  I want to visit them but dont have the money to fly there all the time.  Would it kill them to supply my dreams.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

beauty is only skin deep.

but ugly goes to the bone.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 12, 2004)

Age - couple of digits


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

it's fun to go swimmin

with bow legged women


----------



## Corry (Aug 12, 2004)

And swim between their legs....

For some reason a lot of the crickets I feed to my frog are missing legs before Froggie even gets to them.  Weird.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 12, 2004)

Soccer is better than Cricket ...
or is it the other way around?!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

i was a child
and she was a child
in this kingdom by the sea
but we loved with a love
that was more than love
i and my sweet karalee


----------



## Karalee (Aug 12, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i was a child
> and she was a child
> in this kingdom by the sea
> but we loved with a love
> ...



Um...what was I going to say again


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 12, 2004)

Work sucks! Right now I just want to go sit on a beach and lounge around with a drink with an umbrella in it while some hot cabana boy fans me and feeds me fresh fruit.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

black cat got your tongue?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

::: passes an icy cold pina colada to the nearest horse-riding hot chick on the beach:::


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

actually, i started this out of order.  let me back up a bit and start over:

It was many and many a year ago,
In a kingdom by the sea,
That a maiden there lived whom you may know
By the name of sweet Karalee;
And this maiden she lived with no other thought
Than to love and be loved by me.


I was a child and she was a child,
In this kingdom by the sea;
But we loved with a love that was more than love-
I and my sweet Karalee;
With a love that the winged seraphs of heaven
Coveted her and me.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 12, 2004)

Aint it funny how other people can pinopint your exact emotions sometimes.



			
				Luminosity said:
			
		

> You made me , officially, put my hands to my face  and GIGGLE for a minute or so !!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

gets a little sad, but bear with me til the end:


And this was the reason that, long ago,
In this kingdom by the sea,
A wind blew out of a cloud, chilling
My beautiful sweet karalee;
So that her highborn kinsman came
And bore her away from me,
To shut her up in a sepulcher
In this kingdom by the sea.

The angels, not half so happy in heaven,
Went envying her and me-
Yes!- that was the reason
(as all men know, In this kingdom by the sea)
That the wind came out of the cloud by night,
Chilling and killing my sweet karalee.

But our love it was stronger by far than the love
Of those who were older than we-
Of many far wiser than we-
And neither the angels in heaven above,
Nor the demons down under the sea,
Can ever dissever my soul from the soul
Of the beautiful sweet karalee.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 12, 2004)

But Sam turned to Bywater,  and so came back up  the Hill,  as day was
ending  once  more. And  he  went on, and there  was  yellow light, and fire
within; and the evening meal was ready, and he  was expected.  And Rose drew
him in, and set him in his chair, and put little Elanor upon his lap.
     He drew a deep breath. 'Well, I'm back,' he said.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 12, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> But Sam turned to Bywater,  and so came back up  the Hill,  as day was
> ending  once  more. And  he  went on, and there  was  yellow light, and fire
> within; and the evening meal was ready, and he  was expected.  And Rose drew
> him in, and set him in his chair, and put little Elanor upon his lap.
> He drew a deep breath. 'Well, I'm back,' he said.




gosh..there are just somethings that are perfect. like australian women for instance.





md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

> like australian women for instance



word.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

For the moon never beams without bringing me dreams
Of the beautiful sweet karalee;
And the stars never rise but I feel the bright eyes
Of the beautiful sweet karalee;
And so, all the night-tide, I lie down by the side
Of my darling, my darling, my life and my bride,
In the sepulcher there by the sea,
In her tomb by the sounding sea.


- original by Edgar Allen Poe, edits by the shadow

p.s. it is a bit melancholy by the end, but the poem is one of my favorites- Annabelle Lee.  hope the part about dying didn't freak you out, luv- remember, the message here is that their love was so strong, she never _could_ really die...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

i'm just sittin here watchin the world go round and round...


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 12, 2004)

sex is like a chinese dinner..its not over until you both get your cookies!!


md


----------



## Alison (Aug 12, 2004)

Those spinning teacups are great, but I'd better not have any fried dough before I ride them...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

damn.  i just got a sesame seed caught in my keyboard.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 12, 2004)

i once threw up on my shoe, it was strawberry ice cream.


md


----------



## Karalee (Aug 12, 2004)

Baskin Robins is way better than Dairy Queen - but DQ is better than nothing :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 12, 2004)

four score and seven years ago....


screw it.


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

i really miss having sex.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 12, 2004)

i wish i was a baller,
i wish i was taller, 
I wish i had a girl who looked good I would call her



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

i'm sitting here at 11:07 pm, drinking a glass of very good chardonnay.  i am all alone and i am half way through the bottle (it's a magnum). i am on my way to being drunk, so please disregard any further posts from me.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 12, 2004)

A 6 foot baller.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

huh?


----------



## terri (Aug 12, 2004)

Ssshhhhh!   I'm dozing.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

watchoo doin up at 12:15 am? samatta wid you?


----------



## terri (Aug 12, 2004)

Ah, the side benefits of being unemployed.    :blulsh2:   Is it wrong to admit I'm enjoying it?   

I don't like foam pillows, btw.....I like fat down pillows I can pummel into shape.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 12, 2004)

yep. gimme feather pillows any day.  or, ya know, pillows that only come in pairs.


----------



## Darfion (Aug 13, 2004)

The only real cure for sea-sickness is to sit under a tree


----------



## Lu Tze (Aug 13, 2004)

clockworkitchenglishweppeskimonotheismashedibleetceterafteracottamiliadvertisementitlevelvetimologypsumbrellatitudesperateaching is very popular around here...


----------



## photong (Aug 13, 2004)

hickory dickory dock. the mouse ran up my sock. when it struck too, he ran and flew, never to be seen in a long long time ago.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 13, 2004)

Wooo Hooo! It's Friday!!! :cheer:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 13, 2004)

people tell me im a peripheral visionary, i can see into the future....but just way off to the side.


md


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 13, 2004)

Scooby Doo, Where are you?


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 13, 2004)

i bought a bag of powdered water, but I didnt know what to add.


md


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 13, 2004)

He admits though that his style of working has gotten second glances from some clients wondering how he justifies his fees in light of his low-tech approach: "I walk around with a little camera, just one camera, no extra body, nothing - just the 50 mm lens on an M-4 with two or three rolls of film in my pockets and that is it. And people say 'How can we pay you this money?' You're supposed to have all this equipment and you're supposed to justify your existence by this. And I say 'Hopefully the pictures will do that.'" 

-Rodney Smith


----------



## Corry (Aug 14, 2004)

There was an old woman who swallowed a fly...


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

Life is like a lollipop

You gotta take it one lick at a time.


----------



## drlynn (Aug 14, 2004)

Ooohh, Kara! I am so telling Tim where I found you!


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 14, 2004)

Why Why Why.   Someone tell me why


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

You cant tell on me - hes gone away


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 14, 2004)

Until the day I die
I'll spill my heart for you, 
Until the day I die
I'll spill my heart for you

As years go by
I race the clock with you
But if you died right now
You know that I'd die to
I'd die too

You remind me of the times
When I knew who I was 
But still the second hand will catch us
Like it always does



md


----------



## Corry (Aug 14, 2004)

My feet hurt.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 14, 2004)

who's tim?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

So I says to mabel I says....


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

Youve got a brain in your head and feet in yer shoes - you can do whatever you choose.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

The story of how I lost my car, involves pirates and mythical creatures beyond this world.

They nicked it, buggers....the end.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 14, 2004)

i hate waking up from a nap.
but i guess it's better than the alternative.


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm getting ready to make in salata bufala...YUM


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

Walking....In....a....summer...wonder...land.
And he said it "Couldnt be done"


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 14, 2004)

have you ever thought why men have nipples?


md


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 14, 2004)

Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

Mama said life is like a box of chocolates - ya never know what your gonna get.


Mama never read the card that comes inside the chocolates.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 14, 2004)

i named my dog "stay"


----------



## talonop (Aug 14, 2004)

Dude, Phelps and Vendt owned. GOLD and SILVER respectively.

EDIT: It was Vendt, not Spitz - DOE!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 14, 2004)

so now he's really confused


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

Thorpedo's travel well in the water. Very well built.


----------



## talonop (Aug 14, 2004)

Then, I opened my XBOX and was like, crap, I lost my torx-ten screwdriver head.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 14, 2004)

whenever i call for him, i say:


----------



## photong (Aug 17, 2004)

I want a wiener.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v221/photong/poab.jpg


----------



## Corry (Aug 17, 2004)

My Bologne has a first name!  It's O-S-C-A-R!!!  My Bologne has a second name!  It's M-E-Y-E-R!!!


----------



## markc (Aug 17, 2004)

Build a man a fire, and he's warm for a little while. Set a man on fire, and he's warm for the rest of his life.

-- Terry Pratchett


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2004)

So we walking down the street, and then it struck me.
"The ovens still on"


----------



## doxx (Aug 17, 2004)

ich kann leider nichts zum Thema beitragen


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 17, 2004)

c'mere stay!  come on stay!  stay!!! come here this instant, stay!!!


he's now on prozac(sic).
-steven wright


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 17, 2004)

I named my dog "Stain" and when I tell him to come I say....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 17, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I named my dog "Stain" and when I tell him to come I say....



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

omg what a good laugh :LOL:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 17, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I named my dog "Stain" and when I tell him to come I say....



"here kittty kitty kitty"


----------



## manda (Aug 17, 2004)

i went to the hairdressers yesterday and now i feel good, oh yes i do.


----------



## Walt (Aug 17, 2004)

She was only the stableman's daughter, but all the horsemen knew her.


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 17, 2004)

Is it just me or is Orie's avatar really really HOT!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 17, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is Orie's avatar really really HOT!



definitely not just you.  i must say i heartily concur.


----------



## photong (Aug 17, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> ich kann leider nichts zum Thema beitragen



Liar. If you didn't, you wouldn't have posted.


----------



## Corry (Aug 17, 2004)

I miss my boyfriend.  I REALLY miss him.  It's been 14 1/2 minutes since I last saw him...oh what is a girl to do?

(yes, I know, I'm pathetic and sappy, deal with it!)


----------



## photong (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been with my boyfriend all day. And it was really fun.


----------



## Sk8man (Aug 18, 2004)

i think i'm gonna try some new photo techniques.

maybe the reversed shutter speed button will do the trick.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 18, 2004)

And I threw the camera at him.
Suffice to say he now has a new camera and im left in my house all day....


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 18, 2004)

Fifi Fifi Fifi Fifi Fifi


----------



## Artemis (Aug 18, 2004)

...thus my dog was never the same...I guess I learnt my lesson.


----------



## Corry (Aug 18, 2004)

There once was a man from Nantucket...


----------



## photong (Aug 18, 2004)

*sings*Old McDonald sittin' on a bench pickin' his (something) with a monkey rench. Rench got hot, burnt his (something), (something) all over his overalls. He went to the doctor and the doctor said, "Sorry Mac, but your (something) are dead. */sings*

There's another part but I can't remember...something about a cherry tree and puking.

*sings* 10 little monkies jumping on the bed, one fell off and broke his head. Mama called the doctor and the doctor said, "No more monkies jumping on the bed." 9 little monkies jumping on the bed, one fell off and broke his head. Mama called the doctor and the doctor said, "No more monkies jumping on the bed." 8 little monkies.....*/sings* 

*sings* It's raining, it's pooring, the old man is snoring */sings* I can't remember the rest except "couldn't wake up in the morning." at the end.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 18, 2004)

And so the saying goes, whats lost is lost and should be claimd at customer survices.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 18, 2004)

I think I'm in love with Fifi!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 18, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I think I'm in love with Fifi!



Fifi's a lucky dog.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 18, 2004)

He was humpin my leg and I started to like it. Oh - damn!!! That wasn't Fifi, it was MD!!! :shock: Does that mean I'm in love with MD???? ::faints::


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 18, 2004)

MD's a lucky dog.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 18, 2004)

hell yes....im in love!!


md


----------



## terri (Aug 18, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> MD's a lucky dog.



I thought MD was a Mad Dog.    :scratch:


----------



## Corry (Aug 19, 2004)

I REALLY should be sleeping right now.  It's 1:35AM.  I have to be up at 7:00AM.  I haven't gotten a decent night's sleep in a week and a half (damn these three jobs!).  But instead, I'm up, on the computer, browsing THE PHOTO FORUM!!!!  You people have corrupted me.  I am an addict.  You contributed to my delinquency.  You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 19, 2004)

We're not the ones sporting Fifi avatars!  Really, who should be ashamed here...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i have decided photogoddess is sexy as hell.



uh, and i was 100,000 % correct.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 19, 2004)

What part of a pig do Pork Rinds come from?


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 15, 2004)

Will this day ever end? :roll:


----------



## bitterillusions (Nov 15, 2004)

here kitty, kiity say meow? 
:runs away:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 15, 2004)

Sometimes you feel like a nut....

Sometime you don't! 


Zach


----------



## Chase (Nov 15, 2004)

It is time for a CHANGE!!!

A CHANGE I SAY!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2004)

What time is it now?  It's time for my camera to arrive!  NOW I SAY!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 15, 2004)

I just had lunch - I'm full and need a nap.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I just had lunch - I'm full and need a nap.



I just had lunch- I'm full and I need a ....   OMG I can't believe i JUST POSTEDTHAT!!!    sorry PG my belly is ill from taco bell.  The run to the border = gut bomb.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a sinus head ache...so that every time my head is not completely above my body...I want to jab a letter opener into my skull to relive the pressure.


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2004)

It it possible for time to go too slowly and too quickly at the the same time ?


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> It it possible for time to go too slowly and too quickly at the the same time ?



ask Hertz...he might know that one.  (sorry Hertz...Bud, you just fit in this place too well.)


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 15, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 yup!!



Zach


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 15, 2004)

I ordered 2 roll color IR and #13 yellow filter yesterday  at B&H (Sunday night) with 3 day shipping. Hope it goes out today.


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2004)

I ordered my camera Friday and I'm gonna drive everyone bonkers talking about it until I get it!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I ordered my camera Friday and I'm gonna drive everyone bonkers talking about it until I get it!



I think that we're almost as excited as you are!!!


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2004)

C'mon now, remember the rules.....no referencing the post before yours 



			
				Chase said:
			
		

> Ok...since we are all so good at hijacking threads, here is a simple challenge:
> 
> I challenge you to an ongoing thread hijacking. Each new post in this thread is not allowed to reference the "overall subject" of the post before it. The new post can either be something completely unrelated, or use a piece of text from the previous post to spin the thread off into a new direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2004)

Rules can't tie me down.  I'm a rebel...just like my camera!!!



























I think that was the cheesiest comment I've ever made.


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2004)

I love cheese. I'm telling you, Swiss, Gouda, Chedder, Pepper Jack...

Now I'm hungry. Aubrey, get those cheese and crackers ready for when I get home :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 15, 2004)

It's not easy... being cheesy!


----------



## Corry (Nov 15, 2004)

Cheetos make your fingers orange.


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2004)

Cheetos are among the most effective rewards to motivate a 5 & 3 year old to do most anything.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 15, 2004)

Kids are so cute!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 15, 2004)

I love babies!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm lost can you help me find my mommy?


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> cheesy


Speaking of cheese. We got one of those sandwich makers the other day. Well, not really the other day. A few weeks ago to be more precise. The white plastic things with lights on the top that you plug into the mains. Inside there are two non-stick hot-plates which are joined together by a hinge. When it is open the top plate is in the air and the bottom resting on the work surface. You grease these with butter then plug it in to heat up. When one of the lights has gone out (the other stays on to tell you it is plugged in) you place one or two (depending on how hungry you are) slices of buttered bread on the bottom hot-plate. Butter side down. You place your filling on top of the bread and push it down slightly. Then on top of that you place another slice of bread, butter side up. So when shut the butter side of all bread is touching the hot-plates. Be careful when shutting it though, as steam can come out and burn your hands. You leave it for a while then check to see if it is cooked enough for you. When it is you open it up and unplug it. I recommend lifting the sandwiches and turning them slightly so hardly any of the sandwiches is touching the hot surfaces. That way it doesn't go soggy whilst it is cooling down. If you put it on a plate state away you'll be in Mushy City. I've been there, and believe me, it's not nice. I've been using cheddar a lot in my sandwiches. If you leave it in there long enough the cheese vanishes leaving a nutty taste on the bread. I leave my sandwich in there until it is a really dark brown as well. It is so much nicer than when it is golden. Lately though the bread has been sticking. I don't know why. I'll have to investigate. Right after I figure out where all the cheese goes. It is a right pain in the bum to clean though. Why aren't non-stick surfaces really non-stick? Surely that is false advertisement. That may be the reason why the last sandwich maker we had was never used and got thrown away. I'm addicted to it now.












and if you're reading this you must have read the whole post and you're probably now suffering from mild depression after realising you just wasted the last two minutes of your life


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 15, 2004)

i'm going to start my 6 page paper that is due wed. right NOW!!!!

man i hate papers


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 15, 2004)

Man my back hurts. I need a massage.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 15, 2004)

some people call me a mushroom...but im really just a fungi



md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> some people call me a mushroom...but im really just a fungi
> 
> 
> 
> md



Just so long as you're not a toadstool ;-)


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 15, 2004)

4 pages done on that stupid paper...hopefully it won't take too long for the other 2 pages tomorrow...


now time to take a short breather then study for an exam i have tomorrow!!  WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 15, 2004)

I just want to scream right now!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 15, 2004)

I played volley ball tonight and it was GREAT! 



Zach


----------



## Alison (Nov 15, 2004)

Is it still called dinner if you eat it at 12:27am?


----------



## Karalee (Nov 15, 2004)

mmmmmm food


----------



## Walt (Nov 16, 2004)

1:25 AM. 5 hours to go, I hate night shift.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2004)

What's the easiest way to get a duvet cover on?


----------



## manda (Nov 16, 2004)

one of my favourite photographers on the planet emailed me twice!!!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

:sniiiiiiiiiiiiff: AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! You can still smell the monkey!!


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

A little whiskey before bed never hurt anyone  Although is it wrong that I am having it at 10:00am? Oh well off to bed I go!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

Why do I always talk to myself in 18th century proper english?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 16, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Why do I always talk to myself in 18th century proper english?



You young kids! Always have to be different. What's wrong with talking to yourself in 16th C English like the rest of us?


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 16, 2004)

I really, really want a nap now!


----------



## Chase (Nov 16, 2004)

Why is it that Americans get screwed by the lack of standard vacation days we get each year??  :?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 16, 2004)

I dont fell like working or surfing the net at work


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SPLITTER!!!!!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 16, 2004)

i might skip my class at 3:00 since we just watch a movie every week...... i'm such a badass


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 16, 2004)

Do I really need to order more forms today?


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 16, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Do I really need to order more forms today?



Speaking of ordering, we had to order pizza tonight because I was going to cook dinner, but the tomatoes I bought last week had gone bad.  :?


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh damn - what's for dinner?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Oh damn - what's for dinner?



I ask myself that every day. I get so bored with cooking sometimes


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 17, 2004)

I am really sick of needing sleep. There are never enough hours in one day to have a job/career AND a life. I miss my life. I need yo figure out how to NOT sleep and still live :scratch:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 17, 2004)

My right shoe stopped squeaking and my left started again...do you think they are talking when I'm walking?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> My right shoe stopped squeaking and my left started again...do you think they are talking when I'm walking?



Just taking it in turns to complain ;-)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> I am really sick of needing sleep. There are never enough hours in one day to have a job/career AND a life. I miss my life. I need yo figure out how to NOT sleep and still live :scratch:



Am I right in remembering that you mentioned you were soon to become a father? If it's true then just you wait.

PS If it's true I hope it all goes well


----------

